
Show HN: Stop endlessly scrolling the web. Start your information diet - tmartty
https://monoclereader.com/
======
darekkay
I am missing one important information - is it a web app or a native (desktop
only?) application? What devices are supported?

> Desktop First. Take back control of your time and read only on your desktop,
> don't let news follow you on your phone.

I understand the reasoning, but I personally love having Feedly and Pocket
(apps that I could consider replacing with your product) on my mobile phone. I
can in fact go faster through my RSS feeds than on my computer.

~~~
tmartty
Hey thanks for checking it out. It's a web app.

Yes, Feedly and Pocket was what I used before Monocle too, they're awesome.
You can use Monocle on mobile too but it's not optimized for it, since I
believe you shouldn't be reading the news or your online content on the phone
but rather more confortably on a computer. Yet, the possibility exists if you
want to.

Also, since you mentioned Pocket, I made a companion browser extension for
Monocle which allows you to save articles to read later. So basically merging
Feedly and Pocket into one app.

